# Previous owner's condominium arrears



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello all,
Having just received the minutes of the GA for my condominium, I see there are arrears (100 euros) from the previous, deceased owner of my flat. I have received my bill and it does not mention these - I am billed only for the time since I moved in. Can I safely ignore that debt? I don't really want to ask the condominium management in case I give them the idea that I should pay. Nor do I want any problems, however. Can I be held liable if I bought the place "no debts attached"?
Obrigada


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
I assume you are the new owner and this is management/service charge - your lawyer should have gone through that with whoever was selling and done a pro rata calculation/agreement so vendor pays till you move in and you pay from then on. Just get ask your lawyer to clarify..


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Well, that's the thing. Any action from my lawyer is going to cost as much as the debt.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Your lawyer should have done this as part of the buying/selling process so it should already be available to you. You should be able to ask if it was done and if it's available in the same communication as asking for their official complaints book where you can put in a complaint if it was not done without any fees,


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

That makes sense. I will check with the lawyer. Thank you.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Updating. Following Strontium's advice I checked with my lawyer. She confirmed that I am NOT liable for the previous owner's condominium arrears, and also, with my agreement, forwarded the minutes of the GA, which mention the debt, to the sellers advising them to pay up.


----------

